# They allowed us to have cell phones inside the room.



## 568129

Hallo,

Wie kann ich: They allowed us to have cell phones inside the room. auf Deutsch sagen?

Meine Übersetzung: Sie haben uns gedurft Handys in dem Zimmer zu haben.

Vielen Dank.

mfG

Jorge


----------



## manfy

We were allowed = 'Wir durften'. (Even though 'wir haben _*gedurft*_' is proper Perfect Tense, it is a stylistic no-no in German! 'Wir haben dürfen' is usually used instead.)
They allowed us = 'Sie erlaubten uns / Sie haben uns erlaubt'.


----------



## Frieder

"Wir durften in das Zimmer Handys mitbringen".
"Haben" ist eine schlechte Übersetzung, da ich
das Handy auch habe, wenn ich es nicht mitbrin-
gen darf. Wenn "they" genau definierte Personen
sind, kann man auch schreiben "Sie erlaubten uns,
Handys in das Zimmer mitzubringen".

Ich habe auch immer noch ein Problem mit "Handy".
Ich schreibe lieber "Mobiltelefon". Beim Sprechen
kommt man am "Handy" jedoch kaum vorbei.


----------



## 568129

Vielen Dank manfy und Frieder.


----------



## perpend

568129 said:


> Wie kann ich: They allowed us to have cell phones inside the room. auf Deutsch sagen?



Sie haben uns erlaubt, Handys mit ins Zimmer zu nehmen.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

_Sie haben uns erlaubt, Handys mit *aufs* Zimmer zu nehmen._

Vgl. auch Dativ: _Er war den ganzen Tag *auf *seinem Zimmer._


perpend, mir kommt _auf_ hier idiomatisch vor, ich weiß selbst nicht, woher das kommt (angesichts der "grundsätzlichen" Bedeutung von _auf_).

Vor gefühlten hundert Jahren hieß es in meinem Studentenheim: _Keine Damenbesuche auf dem Zimmer! _


----------



## manfy

I agree with Schimmelreiter. 
There is another oddity when it comes to the bare word 'Zimmer'. Personally I'd only use it when it refers to a living space, e.g. at home, your Schlaf-/Wohn-/Arbeitszimmer or abroad, Hotelzimmer.
In the professional environment there is a tendency to replace 'Zimmer' with 'Raum' -- and then the preposition 'in' is used again, e.g.:
"Warten sie doch in diesem Raum auf mich! Ich bin in 2 Minuten bei Ihnen."

Notable exceptions are fully qualified nouns, like Besprechungszimmer or Klassenzimmer, and in this case 'in' is used instead of 'auf' again:
Alle Schüler, sofort zurück *ins* Kassenzimmer!
Wir gehen *ins* Besprechungszimmer 3, die anderen, größeren waren leider schon belegt.

But, statement at 3am in hotel bar:
"Mir reicht's für heute, ich bin müde. Ich geh jetzt *aufs* Zimmer."


----------



## perpend

What about:
A) Ich will das mit ins Zimmer nehmen.
B) Ich will das auf das Zimmer nehmen.

My non-native ear perceives no difference.


----------



## Glockenblume

perpend said:


> What about:
> A) Ich will das mit ins Zimmer nehmen.
> B) Ich will das auf das Zimmer nehmen.
> 
> My non-native ear perceives no difference.




Ich wage eine Hypothese:
B)  zu jemandem; zu einem Ort, der jemandes "Besitz" ist - eine Trennung zu anderen Zimmern ist spürbar
A) von außen nach innen (z. B. vom Garten ins Zimmer)

Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## bearded

I think that _auf dem Zimmer/auf das Zimmer_ belongs to the usage peculiarities of the German language, which often annoy foreign students. Same as _auf dem Markt_ and similar. Anyhow, Frieder's reply in #3 shows that ,even to a German ear, _in (da)s Zimmer_ does not sound that odd.


----------



## Glockenblume

bearded man said:


> I think that _auf dem Zimmer/auf das Zimmer_ belongs to the usage peculiarities of the German language, which often annoy foreign students. Same as _auf dem Markt_ and similar.



Ich sehe keine Parallele zwischen "_auf dem Zimmer_" und "_auf dem Markt_" - außer dass beides irgendwie mit räumlichen Beziehungen zu tun hat und Ausländer verwirrt. 

"_auf dem Markt_" ist sehr klar, so wie "auf der Straße": Beides sind *rein räumliche* Beschreibungen: Der Markt - oder die Straße - wird als *Fläche* verstanden, *auf* der man sich befindet.

"_auf dem Zimmer_" ist anderer Natur: Da kommt ein *zusätzliches Element* mit hinzu - eine funktionelle oder psychologische Komponente.
Betrachten wir noch einmal Schimmelreiters Beispiel vom Damenbesuch (Ich formuliere den Satz leicht um, damit der Unterschied deutlich wird):
_Nehmen Sie keine Damen mit* aufs* Zimmer!_ (Hier geht es um einen Ort, der einen ganz speziellen Kontext hat, bei dem menschliche Normvorstellungen mitspielen.)
Hingegen würde ich eher sagen :
_Nehmen Sie Ihren nassen Regenschirm nicht mit *ins *Zimmer!_ (Hier geht es um räumliche Beziehungen. Natürlich soll das Zimmer nicht schmutzig werden, aber das Schmutzigwerden versus Reinbleiben des Zimmers liegt in der Natur der Sache.)

Die Schwierigkeit besteht darin, dass diese funktionelle oder psychologische Komponente je nach Ausdruck anderer Art ist:
_auf das Zimmer gehen_ (sich in die Privatsphäre zurückziehen o. ä.)
_auf die Post / das Rathaus / das Finanzamt _gehen (kurz etwas dort erledigen)
_auf die Arbeit gehen_ (dort arbeiten)
_auf eine Schule gehen_ (eine Schule regelmäßig besuchen)

Warum kann man jedoch nicht sagen: "Aufs Klassenzimmer gehen"? - Ich weiß es nicht.


----------



## bearded

Dear Glockenblume,
Your explanation of the difference between _in _and_ auf (with Zimmer)_ is quite clear, but somehow you confirm my point of view concerning German peculiarities.  It is strange that you do not see a parallelism between _auf dem Zimmer_ and _auf dem Markt.  _In both cases, unless you know German usage, you could imagine a room and a market having a roof (Markthalle), and people *on *that roof.  In what other language do you say _go on a school/aller sur une école, or go on the market/aller sur le marché (monter...?). _ That is what I called 'usage peculiarities', and of course each language possesses many.  I do not think there is a particular reason why you can say _aufs Zimmer gehen_, but not_ aufs Klassenzimmer gehen:_​ it is just usage / Sprachgebrauch.


----------



## perpend

I can't speak for GB, bearded, but you introduced more context, where we have little.

Ich gehe auf den Markt.
Ich bin auf dem Markt.

Ich gehe aufs/ins Zimmer.
Ich bin auf dem / im Zimmer.


----------



## bearded

The issue is not _preposition + dative or + accusative_ (already discussed many times) but the peculiar use of _auf_ in German. Both _ich bin auf dem Markt _and _​ich gehe auf den Markt_ belong to the peculiarities because of _auf_, in my view. But also it seems to me that the OP's ''inside the room'' could be translated with _innerhalb des Zimmers, _so there would be no in/auf dilemma.


----------



## Glockenblume

bearded man said:


> Dear Glockenblume,
> Your explanation of the difference between _in _and_ auf (with Zimmer)_ is quite clear, but somehow you confirm my point of view concerning German peculiarities.  It is strange that you do not see a parallelism between _auf dem Zimmer_ and _auf dem Markt.  _In both cases, unless you know German usage, you could imagine a room and a market having a roof (Markthalle), and people *on *that roof.  In what other language do you say _go on a school/aller sur une école, or go on the market/aller sur le marché (monter...?). _ That is what I called 'usage peculiarities', and of course each language possesses many.  I do not think there is a particular reason why you can say _aufs Zimmer gehen_, but not_ aufs Klassenzimmer gehen:_​ it is just usage / Sprachgebrauch.



Das ist interessant: Bei _Markt_ denkst Du zuerst an eine Markt*halle*? Ich denke zuerst an einen Markt*platz*! Das scheint kulturell bedingt zu sein.

Im Übrigen scheine ich mich nicht klar ausgedrückt zu haben: Die anderen Beispiele (Schule, Rathaus, usw.) finde ich durchaus schwieriger zu verstehen. Da gibt es oft mehrere Möglichkeiten:
_Ich gehe in die Schule / auf die Schule._

Wenn Du *nur* von den Räumlichkeiten sprichst, kannst Du nicht *auf* verwenden:
_Ich gehe in die Schule_ (= ins Schulgebäude), _weil ich dort meine Handschuhe vergessen habe._
_Ich gehe ins Rathaus_ (= in das Rathausgebäude), _weil ich in der Nähe nirgendwo sonst eine Toilette finde_.
_Auf_ hat mit der *Funktion* des entsprechenden Ortes zu tun:
_Ich gehe auf die ...-Schule _(= ich bin in dieser Schule eingeschriebeneingeschrieben bin)
_Ich gehe aufs Rathaus, um meinen Pass abzuholen._


----------



## bearded

Danke, Glockenblume, fuer Deine sehr deutlichen Erklärungen. An eine Unterscheidung zwischen Räumlichkeiten und Funktion hatte ich bisher nicht gedacht.
Übrigens: bei 'Markt' denke ich nur dann an einen mit Dach versehenen Markt (Markthalle), wenn davor das Wort _auf_ steht.  Auch nach vielen Jahren des Umgangs mit der deutschen Sprache kommt mir der Ausdruck _ich bin auf dem Markt_ immer noch irgendwie komisch vor. Aber das liegt bestimmt daran, dass ich es gewohnt bin, - in romanischen Sprachen - ''sono al mercato'' oder ''je suis au marché'' zu sagen (aber ''ich bin am Markt''  oder ''ich befinde mich am Markt'' kann man auch irgendwo in Deutschland sagen, wenn ich mich nicht irre).


----------



## berndf

_Aufs Zimmer/auf dem Zimmer _wird vornehmlich im Zusammenhang mit Kinder- und Jugendzimmern, Wohnheim- oder Hotelzimmern oder Dienstbotenzimmern verwandt. Meine Vermutung ist, dass dies darum so ist, weil sich diese Zimmer i.d.R. in den oberen Stockwerken befinden.


----------



## bearded

Mit Verlaub, berndf, das mit den oberen Stockwerken muss ich bezweifeln. Warum sagen die Deutschen _in Bayern_ aber _auf Sardinien _? Wir sagen _in Sardegna, franz. en Sardaigne._ Warum befinde ich mich _in _einer Region, aber _auf_ einer Insel ? Eine Insel kann auch gar nicht hoch, sondern ganz flach sein, wie die Region auch. Für mich ist das alles nur Sprachgebrauch, ohne eine wirklich logische Begründung.


----------



## Glockenblume

bearded man said:


> Mit Verlaub, berndf, das mit den oberen Stockwerken muss ich bezweifeln. Warum sagen die Deutschen _in Bayern_ aber _auf Sardinien _? Wir sagen _in Sardegna, franz. en Sardaigne._ Warum befinde ich mich _in _einer Region, aber _auf_ einer Insel ? Eine Insel kann auch gar nicht hoch, sondern ganz flach sein. Für mich ist das alles nur Sprachgebrauch, ohne eine wirklich logische Begründung.


Auch wenn ich nicht berndf bin, erlaube ich mir, Dir zu antworten:
_auf_ heißt nicht in der Höhe, sondern auf einer Fläche:
Man kann *auf* dem Erdboden sein, oder *unter* dem Erdboden (z. B. U-Bahn).


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Mit Verlaub, berndf, das mit den oberen Stockwerken muss ich bezweifeln. Warum sagen die Deutschen _in Bayern_ aber _auf Sardinien _? Wir sagen _in Sardegna, franz. en Sardaigne._ Warum befinde ich mich _in _einer Region, aber _auf_ einer Insel ? Eine Insel kann auch gar nicht hoch, sondern ganz flach sein. Für mich ist das alles nur Sprachgebrauch, ohne eine wirklich logische Begründung.


Wie Glockenblume sagte, hat auf eine andere Begründung bei _auf einer Insel_ als bei _auf dem Zimmer_. Ich sehe da keinen Widerspruch. Es ist schon augenfällig, dass man nur _auf ein Zimmer, eine Stube_ oder _den Dachboden_ gehen kann, aber niemals _*auf _eek:) _das Wohnzimmer_.


----------



## bearded

@ Glockenblume
Aber Du widersprichst berndfs Vermutung  unter #17 (_aufs Zimmer...weil sich diese Zimmer...in den oberen Stockwerken befinden): als ob es 'hinauf' hieße._ 

@ berndf
Wieso kann man _auf ein Zimmer gehen,_ aber nicht auf das Wohnzimmer ? Was findest Du bitte Logisches dran?  Eben nur Sprachgebrauch.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> @ Glockenblume
> Aber Du widersprichst berndfs Vermutung unter #17 (_aufs Zimmer...weil sich diese Zimmer...in den oberen Stockwerken befinden): als ob es 'hinauf' hieße._


Nein, tut sie nicht. Sie erklärt Dir, wie ich auch, dass _auf der Insel _und_ auf das Zimmer _nicht die gleiche Begründing haben.



bearded man said:


> @ berndf
> Wieso kann man _auf ein Zimmer gehen,_ aber nicht auf das Wohnzimmer ? Was findest Du bitte Logisches dran? Eben nur Sprachgebrauch.


Wenn man aufs Zimmer geht, geht man nach oben, wenn man ins Wohnzimmer geht nicht. Kinder- und Dienstbotenzimmer befinden sich traditionell oberhalb des Wohnbereiches und wenn Du dein Kind _aufs Zimmer schickst_, dann ist damit traditionell die Vorstellung verbunden, dass es dazu die Treppe hoch gehen muss. Bei mir ist diese Assoziation ganz stark und ich möchte drauf wetten, bei anderen auch. Und wenn jemand im Wohnheim (entgegen den Regeln)_ ein Mädchen mit aufs Zimmer nimmst_, dann verbindet man damit auch die Vorstellung von zwei jungen Leuten, die sich das Stiegenhaus hochstehlen.


----------



## bearded

Ich schicke das Kind aufs Zimmer.
Ich schicke den Verbrecher auf die weit entfernte Insel.
Sind es immer zwei verschiedene 'auf'?  Mir scheint es in beiden Fällen nur ein Bestimmungsort zu sein.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Sind es immer zwei verschiedene 'auf'?


Ja, definitiv. (full stop)

Der Satz _Leg dich runter auf den Boden_ ist möglich; dies entspricht der Bedeutung von _auf der Insel_, wie Glockenblume erklärte. Befindet sich das Kinderzimmer aber z.B. im Souterrain, dann ist der Satz _Geh runter auf dein Zimmer_ ganz und gar unidiomatisch, während hingegen, wenn sich das Kinderzimmer im Obergeschoss befindet, der Satz _Geh hoch auf dein Zimmer_ vollkommen normal ist.


----------



## Glockenblume

Ich glaube, ursprünglich stand eine Idee im Raum:
der Gegensatz zwischen _oben_ und _unten_ (Adverbien) >_ auf_ und _unter_ (Präpositionen).

Daraus haben sich drei Konzepte entwickelt:
_auf_: 
- in die Höhe bzw. in der Höhe (lokativ und direktionell): ein Stück weit oberhalb des Erdbodens
- oberhalb einer Fläche (lokativ und direktionell): d.h. mathematisch ausgedrückt: > 0mm oberhalb
- Richtung mit Funktion verbunden (lokativ und direktionell)

Es sind also verschiedene _auf_, auch wenn sie derselben Quelle entstammen.


----------



## bearded

Vielen Dank an Euch beiden für Eure ausführlichen und geduldigen Erklärungen. Ich werde diese Diskussion nicht weiterführen, da ich aber ein relativ aufrichtiger Mensch bin, so muss ich Euch mitteilen, dass Ihr mich nicht 100%-ig überzeugt habt. Für mich bleibt die Funktion von 'auf' bei folgenden beiden Sätzen

Nimm das Handy mit auf das Zimmer
Nimm die Großmutter mit auf die Insel

absolut identisch.


----------



## Meny555

perpend said:


> Sie haben uns erlaubt, Handys mit ins Zimmer zu nehmen.



Yes, that is a good translation!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Meny555 said:


> Yes, that is a good translation!


It is but, pace Meny555, you've got a way of ignoring a large part of the thread. 

The very notion of someone _allowing_ someone else to bring their cell phones into their rooms implies a dorm-type situation, of which _aufs Zimmer_​ is typical.



PS
I may not have been clear enough. _Sie haben uns erlaubt, Handys mit ins Zimmer zu nehmen _is of course correct. I don't see, though, why it would be preferred over _Sie haben uns erlaubt, Handys mit aufs Zimmer zu nehmen_ especially in view of _Sie haben uns erlaubt, _which implies dorm or hostel-type accomodation.


----------



## berndf

Glockenblume said:


> Es sind also verschiedene _auf_, auch wenn sie derselben Quelle entstammen.


Noch eine kleine historische und vergleichende Bemerkung hierzu: Diese Ambivalenz kommt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit aus den Unterschiedlichen Bedeutungen den Adverbs (=nach oben) und der Präposition (=über, auf der Oberfläche von). Englisch hat irgendwann begonnen die Präposition vom Adverb zu unterscheiden:
_He climbed up the mountain._ (Adverb)
_He climbed upon the mountain._ (Präposition)

Im Deutschen hingegen haben wir begonnen das Adverb zu markieren:
_Er kletterte den Berg hinauf._ (Adverb)
_Er kletterte auf den Berg._ (Präposition)

Aber die Verbindung der beiden Bedeutungen ist dennoch nicht ganz verschwunden.


----------



## perpend

berndf said:


> _A) He climbed up the mountain._ (Adverb)
> _B) He climbed upon the mountain._ (Präposition)
> 
> Im Deutschen hingegen haben wir begonnen das Adverb zu markieren:
> _C) Er kletterte den Berg hinauf._ (Adverb)
> _D) Er kletterte auf den Berg._ (Präposition)



I wouldn't say B). I'd likely say "He climbed on the mountain." (Dative, sort of. He climbed on the top of the mountain. No motion to get to the destination.)

For D), do you mean the motion of getting to the top of the mountain?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

A mountain tends to be climbed rather than climbed upon but I'm getting Bernd's point.


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> I wouldn't say B). I'd likely say "He climbed on the mountain." (Dative, sort of. He climbed on the top of the mountain. No motion to get to the destination.)


Of course not. But the fact that _upon_ was later shortened to _on_ doesn't matter for the argument.


----------



## perpend

"upon" isn't idiomatic for me, in that case, so I just get this: 

C) and D) sound the same to me.

EDIT: Maybe this will help. Was bedeutet "er kletterte oben auf *dem *Berg".

To me that means, he climbed on top of the mountain. He scaled/climbed the mountain, but then he did some climbing on rocks on top of the mountain.


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> "upon" isn't idiomatic for me, in that case, so I just get this:


Of course not. I just explained, it doesn't matter for the argument what is idomatic for *you*, a person living in the 21th century. The modern directive usage of _on_ is a shortening of _upon_.


perpend said:


> C) and D) sound the same to me.


It is the same difference as between A) and B).


----------

